# Getting rid of timeshare?



## TravLer21 (Mar 23, 2015)

Has anyone heard of this "outfit"? I've gotten two cold calls from them as they just happen to be in my area. They offered me several appointment times as well as a home visit!

This is likely a scam. They identify themselves as Gateway. Here's their web site:




> Look! 100% Guaranteed
> Still Paying Maintenance Fees?
> Not Using Your Timeshare?
> Can't Sell Your Timeshare?
> ...


noothersolution 

Any comments? I told them that I was not interested.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2015)

These guys are a dime a dozen:  They are going to offer to "take your timeshare off your hands," for hundreds/thousands of dollars, and they may or may not do so.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 23, 2015)

have you checked this thread out?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221045


----------



## Joan-OH (Mar 24, 2015)

Definitely call Wyndham about a deedback.  I did and a few days later I had a deed in my inbox to sign and send in.  Free of charge


----------



## roseamb60 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Limited Edition and Ovation*

HiDefinetely chek out he link for Ovation and Limite Edition Etion As a longtime ownerIwas able to deeback four contracts Very  andIam very  very happy Discuss your situation with them Rose


----------



## Dakine (Apr 25, 2015)

*Wyndham Limited Edition*

Not only did they take it back, I got paid 17% of it,s value !


----------



## Joan-OH (May 9, 2015)

Got a sweet surprise on my credit card statement this week.  Wyndham not only took my timeshare back, they refunded to my credit card this year's maintenance fees.  I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 10, 2015)

love hearing a happy ending!  congrats!


----------



## Dakine (May 17, 2015)

Wow!, 2 days ago I got a check from Wyndham for over $2500 for giving them back my TS.  I must check my CC also to see if they refunded my monthly MF I've paid so far this year.  I was surprised to see them give us something back being my image of them as takers only..


----------



## uscav8r (May 17, 2015)

Dakine said:


> Wow!, 2 days ago I got a check from Wyndham for over $2500 for giving them back my TS.  I must check my CC also to see if they refunded my monthly MF I've paid so far this year.  I was surprised to see them give us something back being my image of them as takers only..


If this was for Bali Hai (mentioned in another thread), it has value. It seems they gave you about what it's worth on the open market. Congrats.


----------

